# Oil for Plow Trucks



## Glenhaven Snow (Jul 20, 2015)

Good Afternoon,

What weight oil is recommended for plow trucks?

Thank you,


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

do you have a pic?

wrong forum try posting you Q here
http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=59


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Sheesh, can you be a little more specific?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

SnoFarmer;2036861 said:


> do you have a pic?
> 
> wrong forum try posting you Q here
> http://www.plowsite.com/forumdisplay.php?f=59


yes, I just moved this into the repair forum :waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

^:waving:


What weight of oil does your owners manual recommend?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Subscribed......


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Glenhaven Snow;2036859 said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> What weight oil is recommended for plow trucks?
> 
> Thank you,


Don't let these guys give you a hard time

(Plow) trucks can take anything from 0w20 to 0w90.

I hope this helps


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2036883 said:


> Don't let these guys give you a hard time
> 
> (Plow) trucks can take anything from 0w20 to 0w90.
> 
> I hope this helps


^Don't let this joker disenfranchise you

really only, 0W- ?
some dont recommend using 0w at all.

humm no 10W or 5W or 15W?

just run what your owners manual recommends.

now ill throw a wrench in, gas or diesel, synthetic or conventional?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

dieselss;2036880 said:


> Subscribed......


:laughing:

How do we know if it's even engine oil he's asking about? It could be diff oil or even hydro oil. It could even be muffler bearing oil.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Banksy;2036888 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> How do we know if it's even engine oil he's asking about? It could be diff oil or even hydro oil. It could even be muffler bearing oil.


EXACTLY....... Good eye


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Banksy;2036888 said:


> :laughing:
> 
> How do we know if it's even engine oil he's asking about? It could be diff oil or even hydro oil. It could even be muffler bearing oil.


my advice still holds.
just use what your owners manual recommends.

or just use ATF in everything.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I've check my OM, it talks about snow plowing, getting stuck in the snow, changing flat tires, etc.....but nothing about what oil to used when snow plowing... Did I use any oil at all?

Perhaps it's a battery powered vehicle?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2036921 said:


> I've check my OM, it talks about snow plowing, getting stuck in the snow, changing flat tires, etc.....but nothing about what oil to used when snow plowing... Did I use any oil at all?
> 
> Perhaps it's a battery powered vehicle?


Maybe you should try castor oil?

Op,
Make, model, year, and what is the applacation?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Ok fellas.... lets give the guy a chance to respond to the questions asked.
No need to derail another thread.:waving:


OP follow the Mfr's recommended motor oil weights in the OM for the outside temps the vehicle would be operating in.Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;2036979 said:


> Ok fellas.... lets give the guy a chance to respond to the questions asked.
> No need to derail another thread.:waving:
> 
> OP follow the Mfr's recommended motor oil weights in the OM for the outside temps the vehicle would be operating in.Thumbs Up


Yes Father Donovan

OP, you got to give us more clues such as make,model,engine, etc.


----------



## bmc1025 (Jun 10, 2009)

Make it simple use Rotella 5/40 in anything with an engine.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

bmc1025;2037043 said:


> Make it simple use Rotella 5/40 in anything with an engine.


Even my 2 cycle engines?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

SnoFarmer;2036893 said:


> my advice still holds.
> just use what your owners manual recommends.
> 
> or just use ATF in everything.....


You suggested atf....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Olive oil works good too.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Just don't use cutting oil.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

On the oil cap it should say what weight. U can't remember what my truck is, but I think 5w-20 I could be wrong but that's beside the point because you use what they say. The next question is conventional or synthetic. You could go back and forth for hours on this. I personally believe in synthetic being the best for the engines.


----------



## bmc1025 (Jun 10, 2009)

dieselss;2037050 said:


> You suggested atf....


Good catch!

In all seriousness 5-40 rotella goes in anything I use in the winter. 15/40 in everything else. (well not the 2cycle stuff and 0w/20 in the gas v-boxes.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

dieselss;2037050 said:


> You suggested atf....


sure looks like it.

as we have no idea what the application is....
so all this is just speculation on our part.



snowplower1;2037148 said:


> On the oil cap it should say what weight. U can't remember what my truck is, but I think 5w-20 I could be wrong but that's beside the point because you use what they say. The next question is conventional or synthetic. You could go back and forth for hours on this. I personally believe in synthetic being the best for the engines.


it doesn't say what weight to use on any oil cap i have...
and there is no prof your engine will last one rotation more using synthetic over conventional oil

I see mr. delete has come by and posts have had additions scene last night......
I'll be sure to use the quote function from now on Mr delete .......

so the op has gone Casper, ether they have moved on or are not in any hurry for advice or it is a troll thread.


----------



## Glenhaven Snow (Jul 20, 2015)

*Engine Oil*

Okay - not a tough question

2016 Dodge Diesel


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Glenhaven Snow;2037608 said:


> Okay - not a tough question
> 
> 2016 Dodge Diesel


Ok, not a tough answer,
Fallow your owners manual.
http://www.ramtrucks.com/en/owners/manuals/
P247
"Engine Oil Viscosity (SAE Grade)
In ambient temperatures above 0°F (-18°C), we recom- mend you use SAE 15W-40 engine oil such as MOPAR, Shell Rotella and Shell Rimula that meets FCA Material Standard MS-10902 and the API CJ-4 engine oil category is required. Products meeting Cummins CES 20081 may also be used. The identification of these engine oils is typically located on the back of the oil container.
In ambient temperatures below 0°F (-18°C), SAE 5W-40 we recommend you use synthetic engine oil such as MOPAR, Shell Rotella and Shell Rimula that meets FCA Material Standard MS-10902 and the API CJ-4 engine oil category is required."

valvoline , delo, etc etc are all excellent choices anything but amsoil ,know as scamsoil


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Where's the eazy button when you need it.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2037613 said:


> Where's the eazy button when you need it.


Naw, it's a slow troll...
Why, becuse once again he is vague .ddnt give the info needed or that was asked for many times by diffrent members.
Next it will be a 1500 Eco diesel just becuse I gave info for the 6.7....

Ether way, go on line do a search for ram 2016 owners manual.
Fallow the ram link...
Or open the one you got with your truck.........
Fallow your owners manual:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whale oil......


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;2037628 said:


> Whale oil......


Hat Mark , your age is showing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer;2037631 said:


> Hat Mark , your age is showing.


Never catch up with you or Buffy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2037632 said:


> Never catch up with you or Buffy.


Accepting defeat is the first step in becoming a better person........ good for you.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

looks like this has run its course so I'm closing this one out. OP can take some of the advice/suggestions, ignore some of the others.

thanks all :waving:


----------

